
Ask YC: domain name suffixes? (e.g. fooapp, foohq, getfoo) - joshwa
I'm doing a domain name search for my web app, and I'm wondering what people's reactions are to domain names with suffixes or prefixes:<p><pre><code>  fooapp.com
  foohq.com
  getfoo.com
</code></pre>
Seeing as most of the useful names are taken by squatters, and I'd prefer not to go with misspellings or nonsense words (which are hard to spread via word-of-mouth), has anyone run into advantages or disadvantages of using one of these suffixes?<p>I know 37signals uses them (basecamphq.com, backpackit.com, campfirehq.com), and Dropbox also comes to mind  (getdropbox.com), but I've personally had trouble remembering them when I want to tell someone about these apps.<p><pre><code>  + Uses english words
  + Speakability

  - Memorability
  - Confusion on visiting site without suffix-- competitors/domain parkers/unrelated sites
  - SEO implications?</code></pre>
======
xirium
Whatever you pick, it won't stop you migrating to a more concise name when you
can afford it. For example, motleyfool.com -> fool.com or askjeeves.com ->
ask.com or altavista.com -> av.com

~~~
swirlee
Don't forget thefacebook.com.

------
bjclark
Seeing as how no one remembers domain names and just googles for it all the
time, I don't see any problem with them.

I don't like fooapp.com cause non-web app people don't call it an "app".

Campfirenow.com is a really good one. backpackit.com isn't so much cause "it"
doesn't relate to backpack very well, I don't think.

------
sjs382
Generate enough word-of-mouth on blogs, and you won't need a memorable URL;
your search ranking will take care of (most) users trying to get to your site.

See "Silverback" as an example. I vaguely remembered that it was at
silverbackapp.com but wasn't sure. I typed "silverback" into Google and it was
the second result.

While we're on the subject though, what are some common domain
suffixes/prefixes? It would be helpful to have a handy list for whenever I'm
trying domains. :)

~~~
bigtoga
But you remembered "Silverback" - that's why "memorable" is important. It's
just as important in a URL otherwise people wouldn't pay so much for them or
value them so highly.

~~~
sjs382
I agree that a memorable name is important. I'm just saying that a memorable
domain (may not be|isnt) as important.

------
graywh
Don't forget about all the available TLDs. Perhaps one of them can make your
URL even better. Just be careful about leaving vowels out to look cool.

~~~
breck
Avoid any TLD besides .com. I can't think of a single site that I visit
regularly that doesn't end in .com.

~~~
sjs382
del.icio.us?

~~~
BSeward
They bought delicious.com a while ago, and their new version will eschew their
trademark dots entirely (another good example of a company moving to a
'better' domain once they've established themselves).

------
adrianwaj
I've had domains ending in ZAP and TIP, both grand.

------
thorax
There's also fooproject.com (e.g. jingproject.com)

